# Gulf Stream vs Palomino



## susan223 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am buying a travel trailer today and I have a question. I have narrowed my choice down to 2, a Puma 29RKSS and a Conquest 29SBW. Can anyone give me some input on which trailer will be the best made? Both are layouts and size I can live with and the prices are within $800.00 of each other. I have been told that Gulf Stream is the better made trailer and will have a better resale value. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

I don't know where you are, and not trying to sell you a trailer.  With that said, there is absolutely NO comparison between the two.  Puma is a cheap trailer.  I have a 29SBW on my lot, with the new High Gloss Fiberglass, and it is a knockout.  Buy Gulf Stream.


----------



## susan223 (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

Thanks!!!
I am in TN. Not to put you on the spot and don't answer if you don't want to but is $17810.00 a fair price for the Gulfstream? It is a 2007. 

Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

It all depends on how it it equipped, as there are a lot of options.  Tell me how it is built and I can answer that better.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

Hey susan223, Welcome to the forum.  GTS will give you a honest answer.  Pay attention.  Good luck. :laugh:


----------



## susan223 (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

Well my husband says it is a premium package. It has couch and loveseat. No bunkbeds. Has heavier cabinet doors. Has real doors to bathroon area. Has kitchen in one end, microwave, oven, cooktop, ref , freezer, surround sound, dvd player, queen size bed. That is all I can remember. Not sure if that is what you are asking about.

Thanks


----------



## susan223 (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

Thanks 
He did verify what Gulf Stream was a better choice and I am thankful for that. I am glad to find this website. I have been reading all morning. 

Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

Everything you just mentioned is standard.  I am going to e-mail you so you can return e-mail me.  If you want, give me your phone number in it, and I will call you.


----------



## susan223 (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

Thanks


----------



## susan223 (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

I put my email in wrong


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Gulf Stream vs Palomino

I was wondering, will try again.


----------

